# Stopping progynova at 4 weeks?



## jesst (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi, I just completed an IVF cycle and am now 4 weeks pregnant. My clinic has just told me to continue taking Cyclogest pessaries but to stop taking Progynova immediately. I've stopped for the last two days now but having read through forum posts am now a little worried as it seems that most clinics advise women to continue taking Progynova till 12 weeks and gradually wean off. Will I be at risk of having a withdrawal bleed? Thanks very much for your help!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Was this a donor or own egg cycle? Progynova is often used in donor cycles during the first trimester. Less common for it to be used in own egg cycles. Check with clinic if you are concerned or have questions..


----------



## jesst (Apr 23, 2013)

mazv said:


> Was this a donor or own egg cycle? Progynova is often used in donor cycles during the first trimester. Less common for it to be used in own egg cycles. Check with clinic if you are concerned or have questions..


Hi, this was an own egg cycle, that makes a lot more sense then. Is it because my body produced the eggs so it's also producing sufficient oestrogen naturally as well? I did speak to my nurse again, she said I don't need it anymore but I can continue taking it if I want (!). So I'm guessing she's asking me to continue for my own peace of mind. However, given all the health warnings about progynova and birth defects, I'm just taking one a day for a week, hopefully that'll be alright. Thanks for the reply!


----------

